# Flounder Pounder



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Went on my first ocean flounder trip of the season tuesday..It was ok,not really good yet ...managed to get 3 right around the 17" mark...conditions were favorable in the morning with a light breeze...that all changed after 12 when it blew pretty good...8oz was having trouble holding bottom...We were at "b" buoy /old grounds area early then took a ride southesst to "A" buoy...both areas were the same in my book...Ocean flukin' is off to a slow start this yr...Hopefully it will get better in the coming weeks. My favorite combo was a 5 oz chrome "fluke ball " on the bottom tipped with a 5" gulp swimming mullet -chartruese color. 12" above that I tied on a shad dart with about 3" of leader material...The fish loved that shad dart ! I got the idea of using shad darts from THIS forum ...thanks to some of you pan fisherman for the idea .


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks for the report. Any seabass in the mix?
Is this a party boat boat report or private charter?


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Only a couple sea bass...private boat this trip , but usually I frequent one of the 3 party boats in the area . 

I really think I'm on to something with those shad darts...may be starting a new trend !


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks for the update


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Only a couple sea bass...private boat this trip , but usually I frequent one of the 3 party boats in the area .
> 
> I really think I'm on to something with those shad darts...may be starting a new trend !


Dropper flies or shad darts tied above the main lure often catches the fish. I was out in the garage the other day tying up some stuff and I had an idea. I usually catch a lot of shad and nicer white perch on a "flicker spoon" tied in tandem with a dart so I thought, why not make ups some flicker spoons with heavier hooks and use them in place of a dropper fly for rockfish this summer. So, I soldered up a bunch with a 3/0 hooks and used a #4 split ring instead of the smaller split ring and swivel on the perch ones. I haven't had a chance to actually use them yet on fish but they sure have a good action in the swimming pool. I am sure my neighbors question my sanity at times when they see me out casting and retrieving in the swimming pool, but it really is a great way to see how a lure performs in the water. The spoons on the left are with the 3/0 hooks for rockfish and the ones on the right are the #1 hooks for shad and perch.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Jerry Norris said:


> Dropper flies or shad darts tied above the main lure often catches the fish. I was out in the garage the other day tying up some stuff and I had an idea. I usually catch a lot of shad and nicer white perch on a "flicker spoon" tied in tandem with a dart so I thought, why not make ups some flicker spoons with heavier hooks and use them in place of a dropper fly for rockfish this summer. So, I soldered up a bunch with a 3/0 hooks and used a #4 split ring instead of the smaller split ring and swivel on the perch ones. I haven't had a chance to actually use them yet on fish but they sure have a good action in the swimming pool. I am sure my neighbors question my sanity at times when they see me out casting and retrieving in the swimming pool, but it really is a great way to see how a lure performs in the water. The spoons on the left are with the 3/0 hooks for rockfish and the ones on the right are the #1 hooks for shad and perch.


Excellent idea ! I'm sure the flash of the metal alone would attract them..I think that's why they hit my chrome "fluke balls" with gulp alot....Hint ..Hint ..- I'd be happy to "field test" a couple of those flicker spoons for ya the next time I go flounder fishing....


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Only a couple sea bass...private boat this trip , but usually I frequent one of the 3 party boats in the area .
> 
> I really think I'm on to something with those shad darts...may be starting a new trend !


So....which party boat do you frequent? The 110' Thelma Dale?


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Capt bob...out of IRI....closer to the fish...


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Capt bob...out of IRI....closer to the fish...


Never been on the (high off the water) Capt Bob. He only runs 1/2 day I believe....too many rod renting tourists.
Done the Judy V, but wasn't impressed with the crew, but that was 6yrs ago.

All my trips in Del. are out of Lewes.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Excellent idea ! I'm sure the flash of the metal alone would attract them..I think that's why they hit my chrome "fluke balls" with gulp alot....Hint ..Hint ..- I'd be happy to "field test" a couple of those flicker spoons for ya the next time I go flounder fishing....


I sent you a P mail.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

PS, got your Pmail. I took a flicker spoon to the pool today and shot a short video of the action. I shot two segments: The first is with a weight simulating a jigging spoon and the second is with no weight other than the flicker spoon alone. Not very good video but it gives you an idea of the action.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn5-T1oGiK0


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Jerry Norris said:


> PS, got your Pmail. I took a flicker spoon to the pool today and shot a short video of the action. I shot two segments: The first is with a weight simulating a jigging spoon and the second is with no weight other than the flicker spoon alone. Not very good video but it gives you an idea of the action.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kn5-T1oGiK0


I got a feeling I'll be FLICKIN' some flounder into the boat with that lure ..Great action !!! with lots of flash ....


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Jerry, that is the action I use to look for jigging in my boat. Perfect!


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Jerry Norris said:


> Dropper flies or shad darts tied above the main lure often catches the fish. I was out in the garage the other day tying up some stuff and I had an idea. I usually catch a lot of shad and nicer white perch on a "flicker spoon" tied in tandem with a dart so I thought, why not make ups some flicker spoons with heavier hooks and use them in place of a dropper fly for rockfish this summer. So, I soldered up a bunch with a 3/0 hooks and used a #4 split ring instead of the smaller split ring and swivel on the perch ones. I haven't had a chance to actually use them yet on fish but they sure have a good action in the swimming pool. I am sure my neighbors question my sanity at times when they see me out casting and retrieving in the swimming pool, but it really is a great way to see how a lure performs in the water. The spoons on the left are with the 3/0 hooks for rockfish and the ones on the right are the #1 hooks for shad and perch.


Those are some great looking lures!!!


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Jerry Norris said:


> Dropper flies or shad darts tied above the main lure often catches the fish. I was out in the garage the other day tying up some stuff and I had an idea. I usually catch a lot of shad and nicer white perch on a "flicker spoon" tied in tandem with a dart so I thought, why not make ups some flicker spoons with heavier hooks and use them in place of a dropper fly for rockfish this summer. So, I soldered up a bunch with a 3/0 hooks and used a #4 split ring instead of the smaller split ring and swivel on the perch ones. I haven't had a chance to actually use them yet on fish but they sure have a good action in the swimming pool. I am sure my neighbors question my sanity at times when they see me out casting and retrieving in the swimming pool, but it really is a great way to see how a lure performs in the water. The spoons on the left are with the 3/0 hooks for rockfish and the ones on the right are the #1 hooks for shad and perch.


Those are some great looking lures!!!


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Went flounder fishing again today .."b" bouy /old grounds. only got 2 keepers ..one was about 5 lbs ! the other 18"...Big grubs 6" in the nuclear chicken color were the ticket today....it was very slow overall..little or no wind and a crappy drift..


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Went flounder fishing again today .."b" bouy /old grounds. only got 2 keepers ..one was about 5 lbs ! the other 18"...Big grubs 6" in the nuclear chicken color were the ticket today....it was very slow overall..little or no wind and a crappy drift..


Beats what we did this afternoon. We had one small rockfish, a couple of small perch and several catfish.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Another tough day of flounder fishing today ...no drift , lines under the boat , weird drift...it was tough ...managed 3 keepers to 19.5 " on gulp grubs....soon I will try one of Jerry's spoons and see if they improve my results...I have a charter booked for next wed...should be a good opportunity to try some new stuff/ideas out.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

If they don't hit the bare spoon, try sticking a small gulp on the spoon too. Slows down the fall on the spoon.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm learning something new. I never heard or seen jigging spoons for flounder. Maybe slow retrieve it, or drift it near bottom as the boat drifts. are you going to jig the spoons, or drift them? Jerry's spoons look great for jigging for rock fish, perch, and ice fishing.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Gonna try jigging it ...with a fluke ball on the bottom and the spoon as a teaser about 12" above.....small gulp may be added as suggested..Remember :This is gonna probably be in 90 ft of water with tide/current...so I dont know how it will be compared to a swimming pool....


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Depth shouldn't make any difference on the action. If anything the flash of the spoon at that depth should be a plus. Good luck. My neighbor was out yesterday in the upper Chesapeake and caught catfish on one of the spoons. He also had some sub legal croaker which is good news.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I was in oyster rocks last year bottom fishing from a boat. I was throwing tandem spoon on bottom trout magnet on top and caught 2 short flounder on spoon while waiting to get bites on bottom rigs


----------



## BasserJim (Feb 21, 2016)

No luck this morning in the inlet on Gale Force, 3 shorts


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

andypat said:


> I'm learning something new. I never heard or seen jigging spoons for flounder. Maybe slow retrieve it, or drift it near bottom as the boat drifts. are you going to jig the spoons, or drift them? Jerry's spoons look great for jigging for rock fish, perch, and ice fishing.


-------Man was I wrong on this one. I just watched a John Skinner jigging for flounder video. He was drifting and jigging a buck tail with a yellow twister on it. Thanks guys. I learned something this morning. Jerry's spoons could work on flounder. Can't wait for the report.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

I know they will work...there's a guy here in DE that makes jigheads with little spoons attached for the added flash...Says he catches lots of flounder on these : http://theleadpot.com/products/fish-stoppers
wait here's a better pic : https://www.facebook.com/5398004828...9800482827244/939273722879916/?type=3&theater


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Jerry, as always those spoons look great! I made some similar ones a few years ago. I was selling small ones for panfishing, so like you decided to give some bigger ones a try, except I added dressed trailer hooks too. Gives them a very nice wiggle action. I used some clear vinyl tubing that I had to keep the trailer hooks in place, or the black neoprene skirt collars. If you have them, try some of the Mustad spinnerbait hooks, 32608. They're nickel plated & solder well, plus they're plenty stout & sharp. I used 2/0 & 3/0 on those I had made. I've tied Peacock Bass flies on them, so they'll handle most anything. I found that adding a swivel to the front of the spoons reduced them spinning & twisting up my line. I fished some of them with no additional weight, and added worm weights to the line with a plastic bead when I wanted more casting weight. I did real good with the hammered blade versions.


----------



## Jerry Norris (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks bigjim, and thanks for the info. I used a tinned short shank Mustad 3/0 on some of the spoons and also made some with Eagle Claw style 254. I didn't put a swivel on them because I only had some #8 crane swivels on hand and I thought they were too large. I did notice that there was a lot of twist in the dropper line with them so I will probably retrofit a swivel onto the split ring.

PS: those are some nice looking lures. I have a somewhat similar mold only it is a "Sea Horse" style head. The only drawback is the Sea Horse head has a lot of resistance in the water and probably wouldn't run quite as deep on the retrieve.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Jerry, the first large spoons I made I used EC 253 hooks, which are also nickel plated. It's a decent hook, but not particularly sharp, so I switched to the Mustad, a much stouter & sharper hook. I don't recall what size swivels I used. Bigger than a #7. I've been molding some Pony Heads recently & used the #7 swivels in them, and the swivels i used on the spoons were bigger. I got the idea of making those lures initially from seeing some made in NC by a company called Lutz Lures. Don't think they're still in business, but I caught a lot of Perch & Crappies on the smaller versions. Those I had made had nickel plated Sproat bend hooks, and I dressed the trailer hooks with the left over fluff from larger feathers that I was tying flies with. I made them in a couple of sizes, and caught many bass on them in some of the Eastern Shore rivers.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Could not use the spoons on yesterday's trip..we got stuck fishing in the DE bay..were losing rigs left and right due to sticky bottom,then we had super strong current/tide issues that made it impossible to use the spoons...I'll try again soon when I get out on the ocean and the wind is 5-7kts ...we get many days like that in july around here...On a positive not I did manage 2 nice flounder using the charter's plain rigs one was about 4.5lbs...


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Went for flounder yesterday and once again -conditions were NOT good to try out the spoons...needed 8 oz to hold bottom..too much current....this yr fishing at the old grounds is tough...havent seen one day of "good" drifting conditions yet....will try again next week.


----------

